# Spec V trade in



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Has anyone on this list traded in a Spec V to get another car? If so, what kind of trade in value are you getting?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what year? you know, they've made it since 2002, so that would help.

try www.kbb.com or www.nada.com those'll give you pretty accurate numbers. Keep in mind brand new 04s can be had for 15k (yes, spec v's)


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> what year? you know, they've made it since 2002, so that would help.
> 
> try www.kbb.com or www.nada.com those'll give you pretty accurate numbers. Keep in mind brand new 04s can be had for 15k (yes, spec v's)


03 21k miles /w sunroof, rockford fosgate stereo.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

prob looking around 13000 for personal sale and around 10000-11000 trade in
i traded in my 02 se-r auto with sunroof with 32,000 miles on it and it was hard to get 10000, most places were offering 9400 for trade in. I got 03 spec for it though.........what r u looking to get?


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

I wanted to get 14K even for it with a set of winter blizzaks and steel rims that are barly used. They have been on the car for two months I think and should come off Sunday or Monday.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're not gonna get it.


----------



## EvilSpecV (Mar 9, 2004)

Traded in my 02 Spec in Oct. 2002 w/ 22K mi. and they gave me $14K for the trade, it was only going to be $13K, but they gave me more $ for my mods  Got what I amd driving now.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Acually, I was going for 14K personal sale. I should have said that. I would be lucky to get 11 for it trade in. The cars loose value fast.

Acually, I just want some one to take over payments at 2.9% intrest if they can get approved and transfer the loan. When we got the car, my wife drove 7 miles to work, now it is 20 one way. We just want something that gets better gas milage. Something tunned to 87 octain.


----------

